# has anyone seen this plant?



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

has anyone seen this


----------



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

Higrophila difformis with a severe case of nutrient deficiency, and grown in low light conditions....


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's the 'white-green' cultivar. It's a virus infection. Also seen in _Shinnersia rivularis_.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

+1 the cavan 

i was gonna say that too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, I have had this plant. It was called Hygro difformis variegated.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks. it doesn't grow as aggressive as Hygro difformis. is variegated form caused by virus infection?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Yes, it is. It's a neat plant. I never was a fan of hygros though. They grow too crazy.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> Yes, it is. It's a neat plant. I never was a fan of hygros though. They grow too crazy.


not this one, it actually goes slow.


----------

